# Sad Time for My Family...



## imalko (Nov 26, 2009)

Don't know how exactly to begin... I've kept this for myself so far, but I just cannot do that any more.  They say it's little easier when you share your pain and concern with understanding and compassionate soul(s)...

My father was few weeks ago diagnosticied with colorectal cancer, more precisely with colon cancer. Preliminary tests showed some damage on the liver too. He had health problems for years now, but doctors always connected those with something else. Only recently he underwent serious tests and was given this diagnosis. He had surgery yesterday and today me and my mother were called to the conversation with chief surgeon and news weren't good. Colon cancer was removed during surgery without major problems, but the extent of the damage on the liver is far worse then anticipated. Cancer invaded the liver to the extent when it's inoperable. Only option remaining is intensive cytostatic chemoteraphy, bur doctor refused to give us any long term prognosis.

Don't have to tell you how shocked we were at the news like this. My mother took it very hard and I myself am since depressed and sad all day long. We recently lost our grandfather (he passed away in April at the age 91), but my father is only 59 and its just not fair. We are not prepared for something like this... 

Thoughts and prayers from good people on this forum would mean a lot to me and my family at this moment...


----------



## Marcel (Nov 26, 2009)

Man that's terrible. I wish you all the strength you can get and hope things will improve. Remember, he's not dead yet and there's still hope. Give my best to your parents.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 26, 2009)

Our prayers are with you Imalko.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear the bad news, at least the colon surgery was successful. Perhaps the Doctors may come up with a good option regarding the liver.

Your father and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## piet (Nov 26, 2009)

Thats real sad to here about your dad
I wish you and your family all the strength to deal with this bad news
take care
piet


----------



## A4K (Nov 26, 2009)

Marcel said it well, Igor. Personally, I've lost both grandfathers to cancer, but I've also known people who've beaten it... 
Let your dad know how much you all love him, and try to keep him as positive as possible. My prayers are with you all.


----------



## Maximowitz (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm truly sorry to hear this Igor. My thoughts are with you and I echo A4K's post.

Chin up mate.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 26, 2009)

You and you're family are with me Igor!


----------



## Coors9 (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey Imalko, I'm so sorry for your news. I wish your Dad and all of you all the best. You'll be in my prayers. Give your Mom a hug from all of us.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 26, 2009)

Igor, 

My thoughts and prayers go out to you family, in church tomorrow I will pray especially for your father. Stay strong Igor. I hope he'll stay strong too.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 26, 2009)

Sorry to hear about that.


----------



## Heinz (Nov 26, 2009)

Igor I'm very sorry to hear this.Llike the guys have said you and your family are in my thoughts. My best wishes and luck for your father.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2009)

Igor, this is terrible to hear. My thoughts are with you and your family in these sad times and I hope for the best for your father. Best wishes to all of your family and in particular your father.


----------



## Torch (Nov 26, 2009)

Really soryy to hear of this news, the battles not over and it wont' be easy but there's a chance and thats what you can hope for. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 26, 2009)

Dam Igor, you and your family will definitely be in my prayers tonight.


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 26, 2009)

My thoughts and my prayers are with you all.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 26, 2009)

Sorry to hear the news Igor, my best to u and ur family....


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 26, 2009)

Crap. I know exactly how y'all're feeling right now, bro. Hang tight, stay strong, and remember, doctors have been known to be wrong! Our prayers go out to him, and to you and your family.


----------



## beaupower32 (Nov 26, 2009)

Thoughts are with you and your family. Prayer's are on their way. Hopefully he will pull through. We are thinking about ya!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 26, 2009)

prayers are with you Igor


----------



## evangilder (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm with the others on this Igor. I am real sorry to hear about this. Thoughts and prayer will be for your family from ours.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 26, 2009)

Your Dad and your family is in our thoughts and prayers. Many of us have been through this at various times, it's not easy.

Stay strong and positive. 

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 27, 2009)

Real sorry to hear about this Igor....Thoughts and Prayers to you and your family mate!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 27, 2009)

This is sad Igor and I can relate to your feelings and feel deeply for you all. Never loose hope and try to remain positive.


----------



## rochie (Nov 27, 2009)

very sad news Igor your Father, you and your family are in my thoughts, best wishes mate


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm very sorry to hear about this and will hold you and your father in my prayers today. 
Derek


----------



## Njaco (Nov 27, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers to you and your family Igor. Like TO said, a few of us here have gone through this and while its a very hard time, you do get through it. Remember and enjoy all the good times you had and I'm hoping the doctors can find some way to help him and ease the problem. You have friends here, my friend.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 27, 2009)

Sorry to hear this Igor. Your family will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 27, 2009)

Hello, imalko.
Your father's age is same as my brother's.
I'm losing my words...

Obey the doctor.


----------



## imalko (Nov 28, 2009)

My friends, thank you so much for your words of support and encouragement both in your posts on these pages and in PMs I've received. My mother doesn't speak English but she had tears in her eyes when I told her of your words.

My father is still in intensive care at the hospital, recovering from surgery. He's stable and started to receive cytostatics. He will remain in intensive care at least for a week according to what doctors told us. We cannot speak with him and visits are not allowed due to this new flue epidemic. Next week we should find out more about further course of his treatment and therapy...


----------



## sabrina (Nov 28, 2009)

Imalko, my thoughts are with you. I wish you all the best, and all the strength to deal with whatever is meant to be...I understand the heartache, and the frustration, and the fear as I have experienced it, and it makes me hurt all over again to hear of someone else going through this.

Be strong and be patient, even when it is the hardest thing of all to do. Our thoughts are all with you...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 28, 2009)

I am very very sorry to hear this news my friend. I pray that your father makes a recovery from this.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 28, 2009)

Igor, I have only just noticed this post, and the news saddens me deeply. I know exactly how you must be feeling, as I went through the same almost exactly two years ago. I am thinking and praying for your father and you and the family. Stay strong my friend.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 28, 2009)

Best of luck to your father and family Igor, my best wishes and prayers to you.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 29, 2009)

My prayers and best wishes for a swift and speedy recovery for your father Igor.


Wheels


----------



## diddyriddick (Nov 30, 2009)

Very sorry to hear this, Igor. Your family are in the Riddick family's thoughts tonight.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 30, 2009)

Just saw this today, Igor. Me and the missus send our thought's and prayers. Be strong, my friend...

Charles


----------



## imalko (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you all again my friends. Your encouragements mean a lot to us.

My father left intensive care at the hospital and I had another talk with chief surgeon today. Doctor is very pleased with my father's post operative recovery from colon surgery. Liver cancer remains the main problem however and the doctors made therapy plan for him. He will remain at the hospital for a while yet so they could monitor him closely before they hopefully release him home. We shall see how the things will develop from here, but are determined to fight this disease.


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm joining this thread late. All the same, my thoughts are with your and your family.


----------



## timshatz (Nov 30, 2009)

Very sorry to hear that Imalko. Hope everything goes ok.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 30, 2009)

Oh...I have just found the thread.

I'm verry sorry to hear this Igor. Don't give up. You and all your family are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## DBII (Nov 30, 2009)

I am sorry to hear about your father Igor. Spend as much time as you can with him. My stepfather had the same condition and went through surgery over 8 years ago. He is living an active life. I will add your family to the prayer list.

DBII


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow Igor, my thoughts and prayers to you and your family. Ive lost several family members to cancer. Try to live every day with your dad with positve thoughts and joys of the momments is all I can say from experience.


----------



## ontos (Nov 30, 2009)

Igor, my heart and prayers sincerely go out to you and your family. As with many others at this wonderful site, I have been through the same trying and difficult times. Combined prayers are strong and can heal, your father will be in my daily prayers.


----------



## parsifal (Dec 1, 2009)

Igor


My best wishes go out to you and your family mate. Stay strong and positive for your families sake. 

Michael


----------



## v2 (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm with you, Igor!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 1, 2009)

imalko said:


> Thank you all again my friends. Your encouragements mean a lot to us.
> 
> My father left intensive care at the hospital and I had another talk with chief surgeon today. Doctor is very pleased with my father's post operative recovery from colon surgery. Liver cancer remains the main problem however and the doctors made therapy plan for him. He will remain at the hospital for a while yet so they could monitor him closely before they hopefully release him home. We shall see how the things will develop from here, but are determined to fight this disease.



Getting out of intensive care is a good thing. It may mean hes strong enough to tackle whatever they need to do next against the cancer. All the best, Igor!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 1, 2009)

Yea, sound like he is making progress!


----------



## Erich (Dec 1, 2009)

be strong and as positive as you can, emotional joy is what your Father needs right now, just plain cheering up especially through what he has and is going to go through and of course this blessed season ............

E ~


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 1, 2009)

Like most said Igor, be strong. Your dad is staying strong too. 

I'm glad of the good news. My best wishes to the family.


----------



## seesul (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi Igor, just discovered this thread. Such messages are always heartbreaking for me.
I strongly belive your father will recover and I pray for him.

Should you go to Bratislava one day let me know in advance. I could either visit you or you could visit me. 2 and 1/2 hours to drive to our museums and crash sites.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 2, 2009)

Igor , my best wishes for you and your family mate

 sorry for this late message


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 2, 2009)

Fingers crossed Igor, for further recovery!


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 2, 2009)

Glad you hear your dad is out of ICU. That's great news.


----------



## imalko (Dec 7, 2009)

Well, my father was released from hospital and is home now. He's recovering from colon surgery quite well, but he needs to spend two days each week at the hospital in order to receive his therapy for liver cancer. It is still too early to say how he will respond to chemotherapy in long term, but we are ever hoping for the better...


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 7, 2009)

Igor, even this bit of progress is great to hear. Give my dad your best wishes!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 7, 2009)

Good to hear Imalko. We will keep your family in our prayers.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 7, 2009)

That is great to hear! You guys are definently still in my thoughts.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 7, 2009)

Igor, hang in there with your Dad. We are with you my friend!

TO


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 7, 2009)

Hang in there Igor, we're all with you!


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 7, 2009)

Every step forward is a step in the right direction, bro!  Do whatever it takes to keep his spirits up....and your own. Prayin for y'all, bro!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 8, 2009)

Yep, everything can be an improvement. Hope things keep getting better.


----------



## Erich (Dec 8, 2009)

I keep going back to this but keep positive in every way possible and encourage because in the end you will be encouraged

E ~


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. Try to keep his spirits up, and continue fighting! Sometimes keeping spirits up is half the battle.
My thoughts are with you and your family Imalko


----------



## imalko (Apr 29, 2010)

Finally some good news...
After my father finished first six cycles of chemotherapy, further medical examinations showed that tumor on his liver started to regress. Since chemotherapy showed good results he was prescribed for another six cycles. Although he still feels strong sickness and pain when receiving therapy, the fact that therapy is working gives us some encouragement for the future.


----------



## Messy1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Good news! I'm happy for your family.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm so glad to hear that Igor! Please forward my very best to your dad and the rest of the family!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2010)

Glad to hear things are improving Igor, hopefully this will continue.


----------



## imalko (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks friends. Hopefully it will.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 29, 2010)

Glad to hear that Igor.

Keep thinking good thoughts.

TO


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 29, 2010)

Glad to hear that Igor!


----------



## rochie (Apr 29, 2010)

great news Igor hope the improvements continue


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 29, 2010)

Excellent news!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 29, 2010)

That is some great news, glad to hear!


----------



## diddyriddick (Apr 29, 2010)

Glad to hear the good news, Igor!


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 29, 2010)

Best wishes Igor.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 29, 2010)

That is good news, Igor. It's a struggle, but worth fighting for.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 29, 2010)

Good to hear Igor! Pass on my best wishs.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 29, 2010)

Excellent news Igor, tell ur Dad to hang in there...


----------



## A4K (Apr 29, 2010)

With all Igor... I wish your dad continued success and improvement.


----------



## seesul (Apr 29, 2010)

I´m glad Igor you could share this better news with us. Keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## imalko (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks again to everyone for your kind wishes. It really means a lot.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm joining all here Igor. My best wishes for your Dad.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 29, 2010)

Fantastic news Igor. He'll beat this! My regards to your Dad and family.


----------



## BC1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Dropped by today to see this. My thoughts and sincere good wishes are with you Igor.

Bob C


----------



## fatboris (Apr 29, 2010)

That's good news, thanks for sharing. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 29, 2010)

Fantastic news, Igor!


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 29, 2010)

Have a very good friend that is enjoying Chemo for the 2 nd time , its a very hard go


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 29, 2010)

Good news Igor. I will keep him in my prayers.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 30, 2010)

Glad there is some positive news Igor, best wishes to you and your family....


----------



## Lucky13 (May 1, 2010)

Gentlemen! Why don't we all do for Igor's dad, what we did for Wayne's mother, send him a get well soon card?


----------



## A4K (May 1, 2010)

Great idea Jan!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 1, 2010)

Sounds Good, My Mum's WW2 Card is framed and hanging on the wall near her front door so it is visible to all who enter!


----------



## Njaco (May 7, 2010)

Let me see if I can find a decent pic and then you'all can send me a short message. may take me a couple days.


----------



## A4K (May 7, 2010)

Let us know when mate!


----------



## Marcel (May 7, 2010)

Igor, I hope your father keeps improving. Please send him my best wishes. And also my best wishes to you, hang in there. I know it's tough for you as well. From the bottom of my heart, I hope you'll have your father around for many years to come.


----------



## imalko (May 7, 2010)

Thanks Marcel and indeed to all of you mates. Your kind wishes and encouragements mean a lot to us.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 7, 2010)

I'm up for it, lemme know what I need to do/sign/whatever!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 7, 2010)

Me too, I'm definitely in.


----------



## B-17engineer (May 7, 2010)

Yeah I'm up for it....

Hope you dad is getting better Igor!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 8, 2010)

Only just picked this thread up Igor, I'm with everyone here and my thought are with you, your Dad and your family and I trust that your Dad continues to improve.


----------



## rochie (May 8, 2010)

count me in for the get well card


----------



## Airframes (May 8, 2010)

Me too. Just say what/where/when etc.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 8, 2010)

Count me in to and I will keep your family in my prayers Igor.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 30, 2010)

What's the latest on your dad Igor? Also, how's it going with the card thingy?


----------



## Njaco (May 30, 2010)

ok, I finally found a decnt pic I can use. If everyone can send me a short sentence - just a few words and I can make a card. This may take a week or so as , ummmm, I'm busy next weekend. . When I get something from everyone, I can post it here for you imalko.


----------



## B-17engineer (May 30, 2010)

PM it to you ?


----------



## Lucky13 (May 30, 2010)

How do you say, besides the usual Get Well Soon, 'Leave the nurses alone!'


----------



## Airframes (May 30, 2010)

Jan, it's 'Leave the nurses alone' - in Serbian of course!
Great to hear that Mr.Malko snr is doing well - keep fighting!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 30, 2010)

Exactly!


----------



## tomo pauk (May 30, 2010)

Best wishes for your father, Igor, for the rest of family.


----------



## Njaco (May 30, 2010)

yes, if everyone can do it in a PM. Thanks!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 31, 2010)

Get Well Soon, which suits best?

Оздрави што пре! (Ozdravi što pre!) 

_"PS. Leave the nurses alone!"_ How do you say that?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 31, 2010)

PM sent your way Chris.


----------



## imalko (May 31, 2010)

Cheers mates! Thanks for your kind wishes for my family. 
Just a quick update on my father... He's in the middle of his second set of chemo (3 cycles received, three to go). Doctors say that therapy is working so he will probably have a pause in therapy for a few months after this. Otherwise, he lost much weight since his surgery, he's getting tired quickly, feeling depressed on some days and cheerful on others. What can I say, some days are worse and some are better than others. We just have to hang in there I guess...



Lucky13 said:


> Get Well Soon, which suits best?
> 
> Оздрави што пре! (Ozdravi što pre!)
> 
> _"PS. Leave the nurses alone!"_ How do you say that?



Hey Jan, that's very good. You wrote it without mistake. Cyrillic and Latin alphabets are equally in use here, so may choose whatever you want.
_"Leave the nurses alone!"_ - would be _"Ostavi medicinske sestre na miru!" _


----------



## Lucky13 (May 31, 2010)

Appreciated Igor, thanks!

So it would be something like; 

_Ozdravi što pre!
Ostavi medicinske sestre na miru!_

Would the 'PS' be the same? As in _PS. Ostavi medicinske sestre na miru!_

Also, is it Mr or would your dads first name be ok?


----------



## imalko (May 31, 2010)

"PS" is the same...
Both Mr. or first name is fine. You can use either one as you like. I'll write you a PM with my father's first name.


----------



## seesul (May 31, 2010)

Igor,
vďaka za skvelú správu. Držím palce!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 31, 2010)

Hang in there Igor...experienced some of these things with my Mum, so I know how you feel ...take care mate...


----------



## Geedee (May 31, 2010)

imalko said:


> Thoughts and prayers from good people on this forum would mean a lot to me and my family at this moment...



Igor, You have them from me and from everyone else in this forum family. If you need any help or even just some-one to talk to...we are here for you bro !. Please pass on both my respects and sincere best wishes.


----------



## Erich (May 31, 2010)

be positive and up Igor, people are praying and thinking of you and your Familie

E ~


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 19, 2010)

What's the latest about your dad Igor?


----------



## imalko (Jul 19, 2010)

Not big of a change Jan. He's having a one month pause in chemotherapy now and is scheduled for further medical tests and examinations in August. Depending on the results the doctors will decide about further treatment.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 19, 2010)

Still keeping him in my thought.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 19, 2010)

Me too Igor.


----------



## imalko (Jul 19, 2010)

Thank you my friends.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 19, 2010)

Hang in there Igor, staying positive and being defiant, that's half the battle won. Will be thinking of you.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 19, 2010)

You and your father and your family are in my thoughts and my prayers, Imalko.
I hope for the best for you guys.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 19, 2010)

With everyone here Igor. You all will be in my prayers also.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 20, 2010)

Fingers are stil crossed for a good outcome Igor...all the best to your family mate!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 20, 2010)

Still getting together the card. I had a family emergency and it set things back abit. Hopefully by end of week I can post it. Prayers to your dad!


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jul 21, 2010)

Our family's thoughts and prayers are with you and yours. My brother-in-law is going through the same thing I only found out recently. Wishing you the best and always keep hope alive.


----------



## Torch (Jul 21, 2010)

Positive thoughts heading your way................


----------



## Pisis (Jul 23, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. I'm with you and your close ones.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 30, 2010)

What's the latest on your dad Igor?


----------



## imalko (Dec 28, 2010)

Well, my father had a full medical check up recently (scanner, ultrasound, etc) and doctors informed us that his liver tumor is in partial remission, but treatment must continue so he resumed his chemotherapy last week. Although this is encouraging news, his overall health is not so good due to this cold winter weather. He catched a cold (sometimes accompanied by fever), so his mostly in bed for last couple of weeks (apart on days when he needs to be in day hospital to receive therapy)...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 28, 2010)

Please forward my very best and warmest get well soon wishes to your dad Igor!

Btw, did we get that card sent away....?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 28, 2010)

My best wishes as well. I pray he beats it for good soon!


----------



## mikewint (Dec 28, 2010)

Just read this thread, do your best to keep his spirits up, chemo/radiation is very hard. I will keep you all in my prayers


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 28, 2010)

We will keep him in our prayers Igor.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2010)

Best wishes to all Igor, hope everything improves soon.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 28, 2010)

Sorry guys. With my brother and father-in-law passng, it slipped past me about the card. So, so sorry.

Imalko, I hope your father gets some rest and finds strength to feel better. You are in my prayers.


----------



## imalko (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you for your kind wishes and prayers friends. That mean a lot to us.
Chris, it's all right about the card. It's understandable and we don't mind.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 29, 2010)

Best wishes to your Father Igor....hope you and your family are doing ok too....


----------



## Airframes (Dec 29, 2010)

Good to hear there's some improvement, and I hope it can be fully sorted eventually. You are all in my thoughts Igor.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 14, 2011)

What's the latest on your dad Igor?


----------



## imalko (Feb 14, 2011)

No news is a good news to some extent Jan (that is why I wasn't posting here lately)... Overall his better now as he recovered from his cold. Currently he has a pause in chemotherapy so he took advantage of this break and traveled to Slovakia to spend some time with his daughter and grandchildren. He has another full medical checkup at the end of this month, so we'll see how it'll go from there.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 14, 2011)

Hope things will be good Igor...fingers crossed mate...


----------



## magnu (Feb 14, 2011)

Best wishes to him from me and mine Igor


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 14, 2011)

Just wanted you to know that we haven't forgot him.... Please forward my very best to him and the rest of the family!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 14, 2011)

Good to hear Igor. The change and rest will be a good thing, my best wishes to him.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 14, 2011)

With everyone here Igor. I'm glad he's doing better and able to get out and about.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 15, 2011)

Fingers crossed for you guys and glass you dad was able to get out and about for a while.


----------



## imalko (Jun 24, 2011)

Well mates, haven't been posting here for months now and sorry to say things are not looking so good...

During this time my father had long two month pause in chemotherapy (February-March). In the meantime he was recommended for some kind of biological therapy (if I understood correctly). However, this new treatment depends of one's genetics and he proved incompatible so he didn't receive it. Instead he started another set of six cycles of chemo and he's half way through it at this time. 

Whenever we went to the hospital, doctors kept repeating the same thing they said after his last checkup in late February - tumor has reduced in size for 30%, the therapy was deemed partially successful but further treatment is needed (which he's receiving right now). However, he is constantly getting worse (especially in the last month or so) suffering from coughing, throwing up, high body temperature, lack of appetite and constant fatigue. Last Sunday was especially hard day for us as my dad had epileptic seizure caused by high body temperature. No one was near him at that moment so he fell and broke his head. As this happened for the first time it was terrifying experience for my mom and me too. 

This latest development prompted another full medical check up at the hospital for which we are still waiting results. We might know more on Monday. 

To be honest I'm really afraid of what might come next...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 24, 2011)

Sorry to here this Igor. We will keep your family in our prayers. Let your dad know we are all pulling for him and wishing him a speedy recovery.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 24, 2011)

Sad to hear this Igor. I can now say I know the feeling since last week my grandpa had a heart attack, things looked bleak for him but he pulled through and I'm sure your dad can too. I'll be thinking of him.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 24, 2011)

Very sad to hear Igor. Many of the effects listed are side effects associated with the chemotherapy so you would expect things to improve slightly after the course has been completed. Wish you all the best in the meantime.


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 24, 2011)

Chemo is the toughest thing I've ever done and I got away lightly no vomiting but I had the rest , was unable to walk more then 50-60 meters without resting , fainting and constant fatigue hopefully it will pass along with the effects of chemo.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 24, 2011)

Dam Igor, I'll keep you guys in my prayers.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear this my friend. We are praying for you and your family.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 25, 2011)

sorry to hear Igor.....Fingers crossed down under for you, your dad and family Igor, wishing you alll the best mate..


----------



## Airframes (Jun 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear this latest news Igor. As Hugh and Neil said, the symptoms are typical side effects if the chemo, and should pass. Keeping you all in my thoughts, and wishing your Dad good luck with the treatment.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 25, 2011)

Wishing all the best to you and your dad Igor


----------



## Readie (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about your father, chemo is a dreadful business and its hard to watch people you love suffer.
With our best wishes for your family.
Regards
John


----------



## v2 (Jun 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear this mate. I'm praying for you and your family.


----------



## imalko (Jun 25, 2011)

Thank you kindly for your words my friends. It means a lot to us. My dad is coping with chemo for over a year and a half now, but it was never this bad. Early on he didn't suffer with all these side effects, at least not this badly. I know there are different kinds of chemo and what he is receiving now is according to different protocol then his first cycles in the winter of 2009-2010. For example as a side effect he was experiencing hair loss at that time (which grew back afterwards), but not now. We can only hope that therapy will be helpful and that all these terrible side effects will cease after his cycles end...


----------



## brucejscott (Jun 27, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your dad. I lost mine to lung cancer in sept. 2008, one year after his diagnosis. The doctors could never find the tumor and he didn't respond to chemo at all. If they know where the cancer is and he is responding to chemo then he has a solid fighting chance. You are already doing the best thing outside of the hospital you can do. Family, friends and prayer can work miracles. NEVER give up the fight, NEVER give up hope and cherish every moment you have together. God be with you and your family during your struggle.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 27, 2011)

Thinking of you and your Dad Igor..


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 27, 2011)

Best wishes Igor.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 27, 2011)

Prayers for you Igor and don't give up!!


----------



## otftch (Jun 28, 2011)

In our prayers also.
Ed


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh Igor, this is indeed sad news. You Dad, you and your family are in our thought my friend and my fingers are crossed for you all.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jun 29, 2011)

Keeping you and your dad in our thoughts.


----------



## imalko (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you again for your prayers and thoughts. Update regarding my father... They discontinued his chemo as it was not working and the tumor had actually enlarged again. So what he was experiencing lately weren't mere side effects of the therapy but the sign that it wasn't working. He feels better now (no vomiting, etc) as they gave him blood transfusion and vitamins. Monday morning he's due to check in for new treatment (chemo again but according to different protocol), so we'll see how it'll go from there. He is disenchanted though as he was hoping that chemo will eliminate the tumor altogether which isn't going to happen unfortunately. If successful, therapy can only stop the tumor from spreading and keep it in check. We knew this from the beginning though, right after his surgery when the surgeon said as much, but, you know, always hoping against hope. Trying to lift his spirits now...


----------



## Maximowitz (Jul 1, 2011)

Be strong mate. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## rochie (Jul 1, 2011)

thinking of you and your family Igor


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 1, 2011)

Most definently!


----------



## Geedee (Jul 1, 2011)

Best wishes to you guys.

You should get your dad on here for a while ?


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 1, 2011)

A shame to hear Igor, it doesn't so good  Be sure to keep his spirits up as much as possible.

Will be thinking of you and yours.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 1, 2011)

With all here Igor. Your dad is in our prayers.


----------



## imalko (Jul 1, 2011)

Geedee said:


> Best wishes to you guys.
> 
> You should get your dad on here for a while ?



Unfortunately Gary, he doesn't know English.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 2, 2011)

Hang in there...thinking of you and your family Igor...


----------



## imalko (Jul 13, 2011)

More sad news my friends...
After short-time improvement my dad's condition started to worsen rapidly over the past week to the point when he became so weak he's barerly able to walk. Not to mention all other problems asociated with his diseadse. He was admited to hospital on Monday. We went to visit him today, but there's not much improvement since he was admitted. Really hard for me to write this...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm very sorry to hear this Igor. Stay strong and you are in our prayers.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 13, 2011)

So sad to hear this. I'm sure things will get better


----------



## rochie (Jul 13, 2011)

sad to hear your bad news Igor, my best wishes to your Dad


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 13, 2011)

Very sad to hear this Igor. Really hope for some improvement with him soon. All the best to you and your family.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jul 13, 2011)

Damn, I'm terribly sorry to hear this Igor. I wish the best for your father.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 13, 2011)

Really sorry to hear this my friend. I'm praying for your Dad, and hope all will turn out well.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 13, 2011)

Dang Igor, I just had to go through this stuff with my dad, I really feel for you. You guys are definitely in my prayers


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 14, 2011)

Know exactly how you are feeling Igor....


----------



## Njaco (Jul 14, 2011)

All my prayers to you Igor and your family. Hope things become easier.


----------



## imalko (Jul 21, 2011)

My friends, with a heavy heart I have to inform you that my Dad lost his fight with cancer. He passed away at the hospital on Monday (July 18th) and we buried him yesterday (July 20th). Terrible feelings of sadness and loss can't be really expressed through words and only small comfort I can find right now is in the fact that his suffering is over. I was visiting him daily at the hospital and have seen how badly he suffered during the last stages of his illness. I'm also worried about my Mom as she took all this very hard. My Sister with her children will be staying here for a while so I hope that having her grandchildren around will help in lifting my Mom's spirit a bit...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 21, 2011)

Deepest condolences Igor!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 21, 2011)

Very sorry to hear my friend


----------



## marshall (Jul 21, 2011)

Please accept my sincere condolences.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 21, 2011)

Very sad to hear Igor. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 21, 2011)

Dam Igor, I am so sorry! I did the same thing when my father passed away and let my kids stay with my mom and it did help (both my kids and my mom).

My deepest sympathy my friend.


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 21, 2011)

sorry about your loss , its sounds like he fought to the end


----------



## Airframes (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm really for to hear this Igor. E-mail sent.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 22, 2011)

Aw...Man....real sorry to hear this news Igor, My sincerest condolences to you and your family mate.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 22, 2011)

I am so very very sorry for your loss Igor. I pray for your father and your family.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 22, 2011)

Sincerest condolences Igor.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 22, 2011)

My sincere condolences Igor. We are here for you.


----------



## mikewint (Jul 24, 2011)

A bit late from me but just got internet, please add my most sincere condolences on you loss. May God rest his soul


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 24, 2011)

My heart goes out to you and your family Igor, I feel for you all.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm terribly sorry to hear about this Igor. I offer my condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 27, 2011)

Also late: Sorry to hear about your loss. Let's hope he's in a better place now. I wish you, your family and especially your mother all the the strength you can get can get.


----------



## Erich (Jul 27, 2011)

Igor

please accept our thoughts and wishes and prayers for you and your Familie.

let me share something with you : after my own Father passed on with heart complications in ICU in 2009 my bro found an old pic of us back in the early 1970's when we would backpack into the back country of the Sierras in California, this pic brought me hope and joy remembering the fun and great times we had with Him (in the back of the pic). the big thing I want to point out is remember the good items and laugh often. 

so Igor and guys when times get tough put a pot and lid on your head ............ NO FEAR !







that's me on the left with finger in the air


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 27, 2011)

Well put Eric.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 27, 2011)

Very sorry for your loss.

My condolences, prayers and thoughts go out to you and your family Igor.

TO


----------



## rochie (Jul 27, 2011)

so sorry to hear about your loss Igor, you and your family are in my thoughts


----------

